# It's a marvelous night for a moonbus



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's a look at my take on the bus.









I added spotlights too.









I painted mine white and went with a PanAm livery.








I wasn't much for following any painting guide but my own this time.
As I said in an earlier post, the lighting is from JIL and the decals inside and out are from TSDS.
I did'nt have time to get seamless thruster bells so I coated the inside of the kit's bells with thick white glue,..works for me..lol









This is the look I was going for:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

that last one is the money shot! The others are so grainy it looks like a cartoon moonbus with bloodshot eyes and tiny pupils.

What's with the Pan Am livery? Is that canon? (kidding, looks cool!)


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The brass tube is rubber banded to a tomato juice can 'till I find a base.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

They do look pretty nasty, I'll re-do the close ups and the night shots.
I decided to go with Pan Am cuz I had some and I'm really wanting a nice Orion kit...lol.
here a focused one so your eyes can stop watering:


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good to see you back, Steve. Great work as usual. And I dig the Van Morrison reference.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The decaling is great. Love the lighting effects. Are you going to weather it?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

It looks great lit up. 

Sean


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm fixing the pics as we speak. I do have two switches for the lights since the spots aren't indicated in the movie. I'm debating on weathering....


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'd say yes for weathering. Moon dust sticks.


----------



## diamondj (Nov 16, 2009)

Beautiful! I'd argue against heavy weathering only because I can't begin to imagine how stringent a space going FAA type organization would be. Then again, I'm a new guy so what do I know! 

Jim


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Truly excellent work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

diamondj said:


> Beautiful! I'd argue against heavy weathering only because I can't begin to imagine how stringent a space going FAA type organization would be. Then again, I'm a new guy so what do I know!
> 
> Jim


hey man. new or not, your opinion is worth what everyone else's.

I'd weather it so it looks like the one in the movie.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Magesblood said:


> hey man. new or not, your opinion is worth what everyone else's.
> 
> I'd weather it so it looks like the one in the movie.


I'd weather it also...............but I *like* weathering.....:wave:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

But what about aztecing?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The vehicles in my moon are put through a W.A.S.H. (Waterless Active Surface contaminant removal Hemisphere)....

















Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm sorry all the links were broken, but it's always something.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Sweet!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Steve --

I've been meaning to post for weeks about this -- really sweet buildup. I thought it looked good with my decals on it, but I have to admit that light kit really makes it look like the studio prop!

Well done indeed! Thanks for sharing!

--Henry


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Dude! Your moonbus RAWKS!

Really. It does.

I like the detailing you've chosen, Steve, and I really like the paint job--especially on the interior. The lighting is just icing on the cake but it makes your photos look like screen grabs.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you for all the kind words gentlemen! 
what if kubrick did a kiddy show?










Steve


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

ooo Twyla The Tank Moonbus!

The landing gear _do_ kinda look like buck-teeth.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry I was bored.... and it was halloween,....and....

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

another image:


----------



## gwynethh (Sep 16, 2008)

steve123 said:


> another image:


What happened to your images? Photobucket says they are not available.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree with Gwynneth, where are the pictures. I am in the midst of building mine and pictures and ideas are always helpful. If you could get them back up again it would be greatly appreciated although it will be a big job to edit your posts to correct whatever happened. If you relocated them somewhere else than just point us in right direction.

Thanks,

Bob K.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

All the photo links are fixed!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Henry!

Steve


----------

